# Teryx Snorkleing



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Anybody have any pics of snorkleing a 10 Teryx??


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

As far as I know there aren't many Teryx guys who snorkels the air intake. 
Are you trying to snorkel for mudding or ???
If yes, just remember to snorkel the CVT air inlet also and it is down very low. If you don't, CVT belt will slip like crazy.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Mainly just for saftey because we ride in creeks, and a lot of swamps and i dont wanna take anychances of falling off in a hole. and blowing my motor up.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i did mine bt dnt have any pics of it. the airbox was the easiest out of them all the belt is another story. jus be sure u have a weekend dedicated to doin in it.


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope to do my wifes 2011 soon, let me know how it goes for you


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Superbogger750 on here did his. He use to race it some. Check with him.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

any word on this subject? would be nice to see some pics/idea's


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

When i did mine i used the stock rubber coupler that comes on the Cvt intake and went around the driver side of the motor and up the driver side really not to bad at all. The belt exhaust i used a 3" to 2" rubber adapter. You have to boil it to stretch it over the belt exhaust outlet. The air intake was the easiest to do i used a 2" male adapter and drilled into the stock air box lid and screwed the male adapter in with some black RTV and put a lock nut on it and it holds great dont have pics of the belt hook ups but it all together really wasnt that bad maybe 3 to 4 hours of work in the second picture you can see the top of the air box it just come right out and 45s back to mount to the roll cage


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well the airbox looks really easy lol


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

It all together wasn't bad next time I take the plastics off I will add pics of how it runs around the motor and the belt exhaust


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

The people we ridde with got there's done by Kawasaki and they took the air box off and ran the pipe out where the air box goes in and put a air filter on the end of the snorkel.


----------



## 2012Teryx (Mar 8, 2012)

Where did you get that bracket that's on the roll cage? It really cleans it up and looks proffessional..


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

2012Teryx said:


> Where did you get that bracket that's on the roll cage? It really cleans it up and looks proffessional..



That looks to be a section of uni-strut with 3 uni-strut pipe clamps.
http://www.univstrut.com/products.asp?id=159

you can find uni-strut at electrical supply stores, possibly lowes or home depot in the electrical aisle.


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea thats all it is. I just used a peice of SS shallow unistrut and three 2" unistrut straps. Its extremely strong i can grab the snorkels and shake the whole machine.


----------

